# service magic?



## 480sparky

I've seen this on another forum, and I think the general consensus was it's not worth it. I think the people who are looking for tradepeople online want someone NOW, so as soon as someone responds, they get the job. If you're not the first one to call them, you've spend $ on a useless lead.

I had them call me, and I read the thread on the other forum and decided it's not my thing.

But they call me every week anyway. I have them in my cell phone as "Do Not Answer".


----------



## cmec

GO to rippoff reports and type service magic:thumbdown: , If you buy it your own fault.I was lucky only cost me about $ 300.before I got rid of them.They have some awful smooth sales people, you never talk to the same people twice, dont get suckered in.


----------



## Bkessler

I did Ok with service magic, but you have to be able to respond fast, and limit the calls you take. About 60 % of the job lead are worthless. But I randomly got a few good jobs from them. I am not taking leads from them currently but if I slow down I would consider it again.


----------



## berkey

I used them once. When I got a bogus lead they refunded the money. Most people don't know that you are paying for their info.


----------



## RDUTCHER

Run the other way fast.


----------



## Zafar Ahmed

These sites does work. They are giving you leads, how much is the subscription fees?


----------



## Reseman

*ServiceMagic*

I still get them on occasion...I don't like to get charged for leads, but I set up my account to receive EXACT LEADS for my business. This means that I only receive the lead and its my fault for not getting the job. I also receive the other first come first serve leads. Its another way to establish your business instead of using the phone book.......which is expensive and doesn't guarantee you any leads. When I start getting busy, I just let them know that I am going on vacation or getting too busy. You can set it up not to receive leads for two weeks at a time.

Hope this helps


----------



## LGLS

If you listen to certian radio stations, Service Magic advertizes all the time. What they're not telling the customers is that their "pre-screened" contractors apparently consists of whatever contractor they can sucker into paying for the lead. 

This company simply injected itself as middleman.


----------



## heel600

Reseman said:


> I still get them on occasion...I don't like to get charged for leads, but I set up my account to receive EXACT LEADS for my business. This means that I only receive the lead and its my fault for not getting the job. I also receive the other first come first serve leads. Its another way to establish your business instead of using the phone book.......which is expensive and doesn't guarantee you any leads. When I start getting busy, I just let them know that I am going on vacation or getting too busy. You can set it up not to receive leads for two weeks at a time.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Where is your business? Of the leads you get, how many jobs do you get, and what type of jobs are they?


----------



## Reseman

*ServiceMagic Exact Match Leads*



heel600 said:


> Where is your business? Of the leads you get, how many jobs do you get, and what type of jobs are they?


My business is in NM. I try to only receive the big money leads. ...like service upgrades, remodels, generator installs. I am not set up to receive the small leads like change outlets, hang ceiling fan, and change out light bulbs. You can set up your account to receive only certain type of leads. I usually get seventy percent of my exact match leads and its a toss up when it comes to the first come first serve leads. I know it really sucks to pay for leads. But its a way to get out there quicker. Just set you monthly lead amount ($) low until you can get the hang of it.


----------



## Electrical.Al.in.Cal

I was on servicemagic for about a month. They took FOREVER to respond to me and then to refund me the $ I spent on a bogus lead (customer backed out last minute). It seemed to be more trouble than it was worth. The site I'm using now is called laborfair.com, which is similar to service magic but free. so far I've had four clients contact me in about a month, of which 3 turned into jobs. Not bad and there's no risk...


----------



## robnj772

Electrical.Al.in.Cal said:


> The site I'm using now is called laborfair.com,


Yea I just tried to make a profilethere but before you other guys try...It is only if you live california and looks more like a glorified Craigslist then anything else.


----------



## Electrical.Al.in.Cal

robnj772 said:


> Yea I just tried to make a profilethere but before you other guys try...It is only if you live california and looks more like a glorified Craigslist then anything else.


Well as a user of both sites, I can tell you they're really different. Laborfair has job listings like Craigslist but it also gives you a permanent profile on their site. You don't need to keep re-posting an ad like on CL.

Another huge difference is the Ratings and Reviews part. Having my clients say good things about my work is HUGE. Random people searching the site for an electrician read them and want to contact me. A lot of people I've talked to don't trust Craigslist because any wackjob/incompetent person can be on there.

Also, their customer service rep told me that they're opening the site to people in New York soon...


----------



## Robin F

So here's my take on Service Magic and any other kind of online leads service: there are effective online leads services out there, but you have to make sure you ask the right questions of them before you sign up. Things you want to know up front: 1. Quality assurance- do they check the leads (and how do they check them) before you send them to you, or will you be paying for everything under the sun? 2. Number of times the lead is sold- if you are competing for a lead against 10 other contractors, good luck getting them on the phone before someone else does 3. Contractual obligations- what's the flexibility here? Are you allowed to pick and choose how many leads you get, where they come from, etc.? Are you allowed to quit the service at any time, or are you locked into it for a certain time? Many businesses get burned because they get locked into a year long contract and then get flooded with completely useless leads.

On your side of things- as others have mentioned- you have to make sure you work the leads that you get. A lead that doesn't pan out might actually have been valuable if you hadn't let it sit there for a day.


----------



## BryanMD

Wow! 46,800+ views and only 14 posts


----------



## 480sparky

BryanMD said:


> Wow! 14,600+ views and only 14 posts


Mebbe 'cuz most have never heard of them?


----------



## BryanMD

480sparky said:


> Mebbe 'cuz most have never heard of them?



That sort of explains the views (I just edited the number btw)...
The low # of comments implies to me that they have heard of them or are soon glad they haven't.

My brother is in the limo biz and is signed up with a similar operation. He swears by it, but he also lives at his computer so he is the first to respond and being the owner he can wheel and deal without a middleman.

This last (immediate contact with the owner) is the real key.


----------



## robnj772

Since this post has been dead since August
I wonder if Robin works for Service Magic?

I really couldn't tell you of a contractor that would have anything positive to say about them


----------



## Wireless

robnj772 said:


> Since this post has been dead since August
> I wonder if Robin works for Service Magic?
> 
> I really couldn't tell you of a contractor that would have anything positive to say about them


It is always interesting to note any thread about service magic will have people posting with few pasts posts.


----------



## piette

I have some ****** from service magic that tries to call me every single day. Funny, same as 480, my phone just comes up as "Do Not Answer" when he calls. This guy has been trying for over a year to get me to sign up, well I guess he has actually just been trying to get me to answer his calls, he is persistant, I'll give him that.

Jeff


----------



## robnj772

Some moron of their's was calling me too.Until I didn't check the caller id and answered it,then proceded to cuse him out for about 5 straight minutes. I was already in a bad mood and I really went off on him...Funny how he never called back.......LOL


----------



## 480sparky

robnj772 said:


> Some moron of their's was calling me too.Until I didn't check the caller id and answered it,then proceded to cuse him out for about 5 straight minutes. I was already in a bad mood and I really went off on him...Funny how he never called back.......LOL


Must have been someone different than the one that kept calling me. Won't take "Go to hl" for an answer.


----------



## randomkiller

480sparky said:


> Must have been someone different than the one that kept calling me. Won't take "Go to hl" for an answer.


 
Maybe the guy started his phone career in collections. Those people are born hemorrhoids.


----------



## brian john

Is anybody getting the call from some nimrod telling them that there warranty insurance is running out and they better renew ASAP. I get this call 4-5 times a week, then there is the call from a Spanish speaking person selling I know not what. I'd strangle evey one of these SOBs, Oh and I am on the no call list.


----------



## ACB

We have a service up here called "handyman connections" its somewhat new to me as I only started seeing the advertising about a year ago, which triggered me to check them out, as their advertising (wording within) a portion of which was looking for guys to take theri work, caused me some suspition that they were scammers, I reported them to the ESA (electrical safety authority), and found out that I was not the first to say something about them. and the ESA has aleady been investigating them, and warned of their advertising as any electrical work advertising even has some loose regulations placed on it.
I have no Idea why anyone would work for these lazy middleman GC wannabe's, taking a profit for other peoples work, any consumer that calls them should realize that they are paying a higher price to have that middle man involved in some little fix up.


----------



## Greg Swartz

ServiceMagic is EBUL...

Anyway, I started using them almost 2 years ago... they seemed like a good thing...

$99 here... $5 there... $20 here... $50 there... still nothing...

If you want to be the lowest priced contractor that IMMEDIATELY fields service calls (and I mean within minutes...) then they are definately right for you.

I don't want to be the lowest... which therefore takes me out of contention of most of the contractors.

So... they are not for me!


----------



## electrician1957

I'd like to add my voice to those of the thousands of other contractors that have been ripped off by Service Magic.


----------



## 480sparky

I looked into it a while back, and realized it was geared strictly for our customers benefit and not ours. Like others have stated, you must respond within 2 minutes or you're SOL. And even if you do respond quick enough, unless you're the rock-bottom price, fuggedaboutit.









Now if I could just get them to quit calling me. They just don't seem to get it.


----------



## piette

480sparky said:


> INow if I could just get them to quit calling me. They just don't seem to get it.


The service magic advisor (adam) called my phone 6 times yesterday. I have a really annoying ring that rings just for him so I know to not even bother looking at who is calling now. 6 times in one day, get the message dude, I don't want to sign up for your rip off!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## brian john

Register you phone on the Do not call list, give it 30 days if he call answer and explain to him if he calls again you are taking legal actions for harassment.


----------



## 480sparky

brian john said:


> Register you phone on the Do not call list, give it 30 days if he call answer and explain to him if he calls again you are taking legal actions for harassment.


If you originally contacted them, they can simply claim it's a business call and not telemarketing.


----------



## brian john

480sparky said:


> If you originally contacted them, they can simply claim it's a business call and not telemarketing.


 
LIE LIE LIE LIE and lie some more if necessary

Or say yeah Bit*h this my my mfing cup of tea where to fu*k can I sign up for this Fing Sh*t, then yell off phone at your wife SHut up Bit*h can't you see I am doing GD business, then tell the caller if she doesn't not shut up you are going to bit*h slap the wh*re...Do not stop keep going till he hangs up. 

I did this with an insurance salesman that had been hounding me he never called back. Also told another salesman I was depressed and was going to hank myself kept going on and on, lost him also. Have some fun at it.


----------



## 76nemo

brian john said:


> LIE LIE LIE LIE and lie some more if necessary
> 
> Or say yeah Bit*h this my my mfing cup of tea where to fu*k can I sign up for this Fing Sh*t, then yell off phone at your wife SHut up Bit*h can't you see I am doing GD business, then tell the caller if she doesn't not shut up you are going to bit*h slap the wh*re...Do not stop keep going till he hangs up.
> 
> I did this with an insurance salesman that had been hounding me he never called back. Also told another salesman I was depressed and was going to hank myself kept going on and on, lost him also. Have some fun at it.


 

Geez, brian has a violent side. D*mn rap music:laughing: KIDDING!!!!!!!


----------



## Bkessler

How does this thread have near 50 thousand views? It must come up during a google search for service magic or something.


----------



## 480sparky

Bkessler said:


> How does this thread have near 50 thousand views? It must come up during a google search for service magic or something.


Gawd, I hope so.


----------



## Bkessler

I should put service magic on my adwords list!


----------



## electrician1957

Bkessler said:


> I should put service magic on my adwords list!


LOL. Except nobody searches for "Service Magic" when they want an electrician. You're better off populating your keyword list with the names of your competitors. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Absolutetruthz

I guess I'll be the oddball contractor who praises Service Magic. I must have a monopoly in my area with SM, I get 80% of the leads, and were talking atleast 30 leads a month!! SM contributes over 60% of my income. no kiddin.
I was actually a little hesitant to even post this, for fear of my monopoly ending


----------



## sotoremodelers

I too been getting calls from service magic was a little undecided about going with them, work has been a bit slow and was getting deseparate so i thought about going with them, but thanks to your forum i know i will now be using there service.

Also if anyone has any insight in BidClerk.com another lead service company but they only charge a flat monthly rate of about $40 not per lead so this seems better for my budget but has anyone used them.

_______________________________

David
www.soto-electric.com
www.sotoremodelers.com


----------



## Greg Swartz

sotoremodelers said:


> ...Also if anyone has any insight in BidClerk.com another lead service company but they only charge a flat monthly rate of about $40 not per lead so this seems better for my budget but has anyone used them.
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> David
> www.soto-electric.com
> www.sotoremodelers.com


I will start a new thread on this...
http://www.electriciantalk.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=15


----------



## Smileyboy

I have been using them for about 3 years. I have cut my tasks and leads down to $100 a month roughly 4-6 leads. I usually get half of the leads and average $1200 a month from Servicemagic. I'm a one man show. 
It has been working for me.


----------



## fishtape

I'm a member now. have been for a while. It's like having a boat ( as some people say) just something to throw your money into. 
I've done only spend money on leads and haven't gotten 1 job and we give great service.
In other words RUN_RUN_RUN as fast as you can


----------



## seo

Good advice fishtape.


----------



## BuzzKill

You guys are hilarious!
I found SM on an internet search for cheap advertising (yeah right!) and this one sales-guy would NOT leave me alone...I could look at my phone and any call from colorodo would get the voicemail! I emailed him for price lists and he just wanted to talk in person so that was that...he quit calling after I emailed him that I'd see in the springtime. Sure enough, this past week, some girl is calling me now and I did the same thing, I asked in an email for a price list and no f'ing response. I think there are two levels of sales people, one for the new callers and then for the people who just don't respond to their baloney, they give to their second tier team. No way could I EVER be in sales.


----------



## brian john

BuzzKill said:


> You guys are hilarious!
> I. No way could I EVER be in sales.


If you own a business you damn site had better be in sales in one shape or another.


----------



## bobelectric

brian john said:


> If you own a business you damn site had better be in sales in one shape or another.


Exsplane,Lucy.


----------



## Jim Port

You need to be able to sell the customer on why they should sign with you and how this will create value for them. Sure sounds like a sales pitch to me.


----------



## brian john

bobelectric said:


> Exsplane,Lucy.


 
You may not be in the hard sell business but everything an owner does to promote his business is sales. Being professional, clean, polite, trying to promote yourself.

I have said this before I went in business the same time as a guy I worked with in 5 years he had 200 employees I had 5. HE told me I had wasted my time in the trade learning all I could about electricity. HE spent his time shaking hands and meeting and greeting. I told him I was happy where I was as I do enjoy my job. But being a few million ahead would be nice.


----------



## sotoremodelers

i am actually thinking of using them i live in the chicagoland area so if anyone from around here uses them do give me the insight, i have a limited budget and do now wish to throw money out the window


----------



## mfelectric

We tried it, it did not work for us, spent more on SM than we made by the jobs.


----------



## captkirk

mfelectric said:


> We tried it, it did not work for us, spent more on SM than we made by the jobs.


I can concur with that. I felt totally ripped off for the two weeks I tried them. I would get leads and call withing a matter of seconds and nothing,5 minutes later call back....nothing.....10,15,20,25, 30, 1 hour, 3 hours, 6 hours, next day, and so on and still nothing. And this actually happened to me several times. I started to get the feeling i was getting screwed.
And my favorite was you get charged based on the size and estimated cost of work. Like a service change might be a 75 dollar charge for the lead, a small reno again about 75 bucks. So I get one lead and it said it was a renovation when I got hold the the HO it turned out to be that he wanted an outlet for his washing machine and they still charged me 75 dollars. 
You basically have to haggle many charges down like a Moroccan spice trader. who the f#$% has time for that shi$.
But there are some guys that swear it works for them. So I guess it depends on your area.
There is another site called Bid Clerk that work much better for me. You pay a monthly charge of 50 bucks and you can look up a job postings that people, municipalities, and all type of entities leave on the site. Everything from adding outlets to huge superstores and I think I even saw a school on there once.And its not just limited to electrical work. For me it was way better than service magic. 
When I first started out I used the site religiously. And it was good for what it was. I didnt get rich but it was better than nothing and a decent return on a small investment.I basically got smaller 500-1200 dollar jobs. The only caveat is be carefull with the automatic renewal. They will renew your subscription each month if you dont call them before hand and cancel.

OOOHHH I didnt realize this thread was ancient history...


----------



## mfelectric

captkirk

yep, not only did we lose money and the leads we got were low end price hagglers, like what do you want me to do it for free and also bring you a pack of smokes and a 6 pack too?


----------



## 480sparky

mfelectric said:


> captkirk
> 
> yep, not only did we lose money and the leads we got were low end price hagglers, like what do you want me to do it for free and also bring you a pack of smokes and a 6 pack too?


_Pizza _and a 6-pack.


----------



## captkirk

mfelectric said:


> captkirk
> 
> yep, not only did we lose money and the leads we got were low end price hagglers, like what do you want me to do it for free and also bring you a pack of smokes and a 6 pack too?


 Yea true that man, Bid Clerk can be like that too a bit but if you stand firm on your price and give a fair quote youll land a couple here and there. It got me through some really lean times in the begining.


----------



## captkirk

brian john said:


> Is anybody getting the call from some nimrod telling them that there warranty insurance is running out and they better renew ASAP. I get this call 4-5 times a week, then there is the call from a Spanish speaking person selling I know not what. I'd strangle evey one of these SOBs, Oh and I am on the no call list.


 No kidding. I thought it was just me. I started to wonder "gee my warrenty has been expiring for the last year" I never bothered to ask what the f they are selling.


----------



## captkirk

I have a new tactic for telemarketers, I wait untill they go into their shpeil and I put my phone on speaker and put it down, when they stop talking or wait for a response I say (in a muffled voice) what did you say? and they will reapeat it and Ill say something like "yes I like meatball heros but the sky isnt blue at night" and they say something like "what was that sir" and I say "SIR my mother was a MAME? NO..YESSS(in a really loud voice)... i like chicken cutlets at night"....... by this point I trying not to piss my pants laughing like an idiot..and they realize im a moron and hang up frustrated and im in a better mood than before they called .....................Hey what do you want from me I work alone and it can get a little boring.


----------



## jobtriopres

Call me a little bias, as I am part owner of a contractor site that does something similar to Servicemagic, but I find this to be an interesting piece of literature from the horse's mouth:

http://realtytimes.com/rtpages/20031217_servicemagic.htm

So, there are the numbers -- I guess you have to decide if it fits your business model.

Josh


----------



## Southeast Power

Like here,
People have too much to drink, crank up the computer and thinks its a good idea to have a generator installed.
NOT knowing that it costs be $30 everytime they want a free estimate.
Service Majic will get $30 for every sucker they can send the lead to.


----------



## electriciansandy

sotoremodelers said:


> ... i have a limited budget and do now wish to throw money out the window


Don't we all?


----------



## kennydmeek

I've been messing with them for a little less than 2 weeks now. Been billed twice already but got back 3 times what I put in. We'll see how it keeps going...


----------



## ratrod56

Absolutetruthz said:


> I guess I'll be the oddball contractor who praises Service Magic. I must have a monopoly in my area with SM, I get 80% of the leads, and were talking atleast 30 leads a month!! SM contributes over 60% of my income. no kiddin.
> I was actually a little hesitant to even post this, for fear of my monopoly ending


Hows your experiance with service magic now?? still working for ya??


----------



## kennydmeek

I have to keep the leads turned off most of the time now due to sheer volume of work. It's been pretty good...


----------



## dronai

kennydmeek said:


> I have to keep the leads turned off most of the time now due to sheer volume of work. It's been pretty good...


 
What kind of work are you taking on from them ?


----------



## electricmanscott

My leads are off for a while. Too many tire kickers and not enough time to pursue anything with them.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

I hate service magic but for me it is worth it. After reading through this thread I decided to crunch the numbers to see just how worth it it is. 

Since January 2012 I have spent $2,375.56 on leads. 

Those leads have generated $20,901.70 in business.

Leads I have already paid for continue to generate more business whether it is a repeat customer or referral.

As far as type of work it has givin me both commercial and residential. Definitely more resi.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

Service Magic has been my best business generator. No pun intended, but I just turned on generator installs last week and have sold 2 - 10kw's for $9000, one today and so far with 6 appointments this next week. 

Before generators it was panel changes and miscellaneous that was giving me 50% gross profit with 25% net profit. $22,000 in June sales.

And that's with the bogus leads. I got plenty of those too. Its a numbers game. Hang in there and learn to sell. Show the customer why you provide more value.


----------



## electriciansandy

*Options*

Service Magic sounds good, but do you guys know if they have any competitors?

I always like to compare services if possible. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve

There are other trade related entities, but they operate differently, Mr Electric for one.....FM Maintenance for another.....~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott

chicken steve said:


> There are other trade related entities, but they operate differently, Mr Electric for one.....FM Maintenance for another.....~CS~


Mr Electric is a franchise. Not even close to what Service Magic is. Angies List would be one to compare.


----------



## chicken steve

a pimp by any other name is still a pimp Scott......~CS~


----------



## Flytyingyaker

chicken steve said:


> a pimp by any other name is still a pimp Scott......~CS~


They are all pimps. Fortunately I make way more money off my pimps then they make off me LOL


----------



## electriciansandy

I've heard good things about Angies List from a colleague here in Palm Bay (FL), but I've never used them myself.

Anyone have any experience with them? Heard good or bad?


----------



## electricmanscott

chicken steve said:


> a pimp by any other name is still a pimp Scott......~CS~


But it's doesn't make your answer any more relevant.


----------



## dronai

Flytyingyaker said:


> I hate service magic but for me it is worth it. After reading through this thread I decided to crunch the numbers to see just how worth it it is.
> 
> Since January 2012 I have spent $2,375.56 on leads.
> 
> Those leads have generated $20,901.70 in business.
> 
> Leads I have already paid for continue to generate more business whether it is a repeat customer or referral.
> 
> As far as type of work it has givin me both commercial and residential. Definitely more resi.


Maybe 11% advertising cost. But if you had material heavy sales (Generators) That would throw off the numbers.

Maybe base it off the labor it generated.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

dronai said:


> Maybe 11% advertising cost. But if you had material heavy sales (Generators) That would throw off the numbers.
> 
> Maybe base it off the labor it generated.


I was to lazy at the moment to break it down anymore. There was no generator sales in this at all. Mainly smaller service work. I would say at most $7000 in material/permits/ inspections etc... I bet it is less then that really.

Service magic by no means is funding my business entirely but it is helping and at this point it is worth it to keep them for me.


----------



## Absolutetruthz

Haven't been with service magic for about 6 months now. My monopoly disappeared and had too many contractors in my area all competing for the same leads so I cancelled. Considering Angie's list maybe


----------



## kennydmeek

dronai said:


> What kind of work are you taking on from them ?


Mostly fixture replacements and ceiling fans, one great heavy up so far..good sweet spot stuff you can charge good money for.


----------



## Tiger

Flytyingyaker said:


> I hate service magic but for me it is worth it. After reading through this thread I decided to crunch the numbers to see just how worth it it is.
> 
> Since January 2012 I have spent $2,375.56 on leads.
> 
> Those leads have generated $20,901.70 in business.
> 
> Leads I have already paid for continue to generate more business whether it is a repeat customer or referral.
> 
> As far as type of work it has givin me both commercial and residential. Definitely more resi.


It is difficult for me to draw any conclusion of value from this post. You mention mostly ceiling fans and light fixtures. WHAT IS YOUR NET PROFIT ON THIS WORK?


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Tiger said:


> It is difficult for me to draw any conclusion of value from this post. You mention mostly ceiling fans and light fixtures. WHAT IS YOUR NET PROFIT ON THIS WORK?



I said nothing about ceiling fans or light fixtures. I have landed all sorts of jobs in industrial, commercial and residential. I do not feel like going in to it any further but based of the numbers I gave You all I will say is it has been more then worth it.

If you are unsure give it a shot if itdoesnt start paying off right away get rid of them.


----------



## Tiger

Flytyingyaker said:


> I said nothing about ceiling fans or light fixtures. I have landed all sorts of jobs in industrial, commercial and residential. I do not feel like going in to it any further but based of the numbers I gave You all I will say is it has been more then worth it.
> 
> If you are unsure give it a shot if itdoesnt start paying off right away get rid of them.


Sorry I mixed you up with Kenny on the fixtures. This is probably the 20th thread on Service Magic. They typically have 90% dissatisfaction and 10% satisfaction. The typical dissatisfied customer states that they get poor leads and have trouble getting a refund or a quality replacement. The typical satisfied customer says I get $20k work at a cost of $2k. Maybe I'm the only one that tracks profit on every job, but if that $20k has a 10% net profit, the profit went to Service Magic. If that $20k was at cost, your business lost 10%. 

The dissatisfied customers are very clear. I'm looking for clarity from the satisfied customers.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Tiger said:


> Sorry I mixed you up with Kenny on the fixtures. This is probably the 20th thread on Service Magic. They typically have 90% dissatisfaction and 10% satisfaction. The typical dissatisfied customer states that they get poor leads and have trouble getting a refund or a quality replacement. The typical satisfied customer says I get $20k work at a cost of $2k. Maybe I'm the only one that tracks profit on every job, but if that $20k has a 10% net profit, the profit went to Service Magic. If that $20k was at cost, your business lost 10%.
> 
> The dissatisfied customers are very clear. I'm looking for clarity from the satisfied customers.



Im sorry its saturday and im lazy. Ill tell you this out of the 20k probably between 5k-8k was expenses the rest stayed with the company. Ihace only been in business since november of last year and I do not pay myself very well at this point we are able to live off my wifes salary for the most part so I am able to keep most of the money in the business at this point. 

Where I live on the coast of NC we have many people moving here from all over the country we also have new business popping up and all are looking for a electrician. When you google search electrician most people get service magic at the top of the first page so it generates alot of business for me. I am starting to get to the point where I am getting alot more repeat business and referrals and rely less and less on sites like service magic.


----------



## Hotlegs

I used them before, or I should say they used me before. I called every lead they sent me immediately only to have an irate customer answer telling me I was the 5th or so contractor to call and someone was already headed out. After several calls like that I gave up with service magic. That was 10 years ago. 

I have a friend who tried using them just last month. He had the same results I did. If they sent their lame leads to just 1-3 contractors randomly selected it might be profitable. I personally don't think the leads are real and that they are probably the wives and husbands of service magic employees posing as potential customers. I have never heard of 1 contractor landing a job from a service magic generated lead.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

Hotlegs said:


> I used them before, or I should say they used me before. I called every lead they sent me immediately only to have an irate customer answer telling me I was the 5th or so contractor to call and someone was already headed out. After several calls like that I gave up with service magic. That was 10 years ago.
> 
> I have a friend who tried using them just last month. He had the same results I did. If they sent their lame leads to just 1-3 contractors randomly selected it might be profitable. I personally don't think the leads are real and that they are probably the wives and husbands of service magic employees posing as potential customers. I have never heard of 1 contractor landing a job from a service magic generated lead.


Read my previous post. I have averaged $20 - 22,000/mo and 75% of that has been from service magic. I just started my business this past March.


----------



## Hotlegs

FranklinsApprentice said:


> Read my previous post. I have averaged $20 - 22,000/mo and 75% of that has been from service magic. I just started my business this past March.


It won't last. Then while you get used to living off of $20k a month and you get several slow months it's no more business and back to being Franklins Apprentice. Heard too many negatives about SM to believe your claim.


----------

